# WF's First Outside Author Interview



## popsprocket (Oct 30, 2014)

I said in this announcement that there wouldn't be long to wait for the reveal of who our first interview victim would be, and I wasn't kidding.

Our first outside interviewee is 29-time New York Times Best Seller Stuart Woods.

Stuart has had a long and prolific writing career having written some 60 books since first being published. To this day he continues to publish at a hectic pace with his publishing contract requiring that he write three new books every year. Stuart will be stopping by to answer a few of our questions. Those with access to the Motley Tavern are invited to head over there and help us formulate the interview questions.

We'll have the interview with Stuart posted as soon as humanly possible. In the mean time keep up the suggestions for who you would like to see brought in to the site!


----------



## Schrody (Oct 30, 2014)

Can we suggest here or...?


----------



## popsprocket (Oct 30, 2014)

For now the interview questions will be up to the Tavern members. Too many cooks spoil the broth and all that.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't get it. :shock:


----------



## Greimour (Oct 30, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I don't get it. :shock:



Within the site there are areas only available for Friends of Writing Forum. People who subscribe to the forum, WF Veterans, etc. Among those areas is the Motley Tavern - which is like The Writers Lounge but more exclusive. 

For various reasons, submitting questions to ask the Author(s) will only be possible in the Motley Tavern at this time.


----------



## popsprocket (Oct 30, 2014)

Right, sorry for being a bit dense Schrody, it's getting late here and I didn't realise what had you unsure.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 30, 2014)

Greimour said:


> Within the site there are areas only available for Friends of Writing Forum. People who subscribe to the forum, WF Veterans, etc. Among those areas is the Motley Tavern - which is like The Writers Lounge but more exclusive.
> 
> For various reasons, submitting questions to ask the Author(s) will only be possible in the Motley Tavern at this time.



Thanks for explaining  I just wanted to propose an author, not to ask questions. Is that possible or? 



popsprocket said:


> Right, sorry for being a bit dense Schrody, it's getting late here and I didn't realise what had you unsure.



It's okay pops, it's hard to switch from moderator to peasant terms


----------



## Greimour (Oct 30, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Thanks for explaining  I just wanted to propose an author, not to ask questions. Is that possible or?



Yes that is possible: Here


----------



## TKent (Oct 30, 2014)

Woo hoo!  My sister-n-law has read THIRTY of his books


----------



## Schrody (Oct 30, 2014)

Tnx Grei


----------



## popsprocket (Oct 30, 2014)

Schrody said:


> It's okay pops, it's hard to switch from moderator to peasant terms



Noooo! It's not like that I swear!


----------



## Schrody (Oct 31, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> Noooo! It's not like that I swear!



You're just saying that :-s I know pops! I KNOW! I saw it my dreams!



:mrgreen:


----------

